# Not That Anyone Probably Cares...



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

... but I'm back. The board was making me depressed a bit over my betraying ex and even though happily remarried, scars always remain. It was also making me a bit paranoid. 

So I took a break and will hopefully swing by more often. 

Nice to see some old timers still floating advice and encouragement. 

Ok, back to the posts...


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

You reconciled with your wife?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Pamvhv said:


> You reconciled with your wife?


You mean my current wife? Turns out a lot of it was my own paranoia. But not all. We have it all squared away.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had left for a while too. Welcome back


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I had left for a while too. Welcome back


Thank you. 

I have always respected your posts.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Good to see you again.


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome back. Same to you Ele.

I wasn't around for long, but I remember you helping me out. I took a break for similar reasons.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

It's good to see you back buddy 

Once in a while you need to check out of the CWI motel, it helps enorously in the beginning but it can have a negative affect in getting past that proble patch as other new posters hurts and pains refresh your memory.

Relax and kick back :smthumbup:


----------

